# Beds



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

So how long are they on the beds for. Typically speaking. 

Drew on his S4

LMB: PB: 13"
Crappie: PB: 9"


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The vast majority of bass will be moving on and off of bed over about a 3-4 week period. Of course, weather/water conditions can cause that to go longer/shorter, but generally most will be done within that 3-4 week window. You'll always have some early and late ones, and the males will stick around longer to guard the nest and then the fry. Once the eggs hatch, they won't hold to the beds as much, but will move to cover nearby to protect the fry.

Now, in the south (Florida for example), the spawn can last months. Some biologists even believe that some fish will Spawn twice in a single year.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome, thanks bassbub! 

Drew on his S4

LMB: 4 PB: 15.5"
Crappie: PB: 9"


----------

